# EIT/FE Licensing



## HMS (May 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I've just got the email for result notification and upon checking in to the NCEES website, fortunately, I've clear the test on my second attempt.

It was terrible period before the test and I used to study 3-4 hours a day regularly for last 2 months. I also took prep classes from School of PE (in New York) and I strongly recommend this classes t everyone.

My question is once you pass the exam, what do u do next in order to obtain the license. What forms should I be looking for to fill and submit to CA Board of Professional Engineers...

Can anyone help me out with this.

Thanks

HMS


----------



## xps (May 21, 2011)

Me too i want to know in NY State.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CAPLS (May 21, 2011)

HMS said:


> Hi Guys,
> I've just got the email for result notification and upon checking in to the NCEES website, fortunately, I've clear the test on my second attempt.
> 
> It was terrible period before the test and I used to study 3-4 hours a day regularly for last 2 months. I also took prep classes from School of PE (in New York) and I strongly recommend this classes t everyone.
> ...


HMS - if I understand you correctly, you received a notice that you passed the FE exam and you had applied to the California Board. If that is true, you will receive a Congratulations letter in the mail from the Board, which was mailed out yesterday. This letter will serve as temporary notice that you have achieved EIT Certification in California. The actual formal certificate will be mailed to you at your address of record within probably 6-8 weeks. If you have any other questions, you can contact the EIT / LSIT Help Desk on Monday at 916-263-2232 or email to [email protected]

Ric Moore


----------



## EE_Mike (May 24, 2011)

*Edited and Fixed

*For California*

It looks as though I misunderstood some information that I found on the California Board for Professional Engineers, Land Surveyors, and Geologists website. Part of registering to take the FE exam was to submit the forms necessary for an EIT certificate. I had to pay an extra $15 and send in an extra form in Texas. Why does Texas always have to be different? Here's a link.

*For New York*

This one was tough to find, but I think I found the process here. After passing the FE exam, you'll need to fill out and submit Form 20F "Certificate of Completion of a Professional Registered Program in Engineering" or a Form 2 "Certification of Professional Education" to verify your degree. I didn't find anything about an extra fee so I believe the $70 you paid to take the FE exam covers the certificate as well. Actually, judging by the California application process above, you may have already submitted these forms when you registered for your FE exam. Lucky you! Here's your link.

I think I'll stick to answering Texas related questions instead of trying to look up things for other states.


----------



## niles22 (May 24, 2011)

EE_Mike said:


> *For California*Y*ou have an extra form and another fee you have to pay the Board in order to get your EIT certificate. Passing the FE exam doesn't automatically get you a certificate. This is how it works in Texas and I've validated it on the California Board for Professional Engineers, Land Surveyors, and Geologists website for you. You will need to fill out an EIT/LSIT application as well as send in $100. They even give you an option to send them a self addressed, stamped postcard that they'll send back to tell you they've received your documents. *You're almost there. Here's a link.
> 
> *For New York*
> 
> This one was tough to find, but I think I found the process here. After passing the FE exam, you'll need to fill out and submit Form 20F "Certificate of Completion of a Professional Registered Program in Engineering" or a Form 2 "Certification of Professional Education" to verify your degree. I didn't find anything about an extra fee so I believe the $70 you paid to take the FE exam covers the certificate as well. Lucky you! Here's your link.


I think you might have misunderstood the bolded portion of the above paragraph.

Also, please read the paragraph below:

Upon verification by the California Board that all requirements* are complete, you will receive a letter from the Board For Professional Engineers, Land Surveyors, and Geologists that will serve as temporary evidence that you now hold a valid certificate as an Engineer-in-Training in California. *A formal certificate, which will include your certificate number, will be prepared and mailed to you (using the address that you supplied the California Board) within four to six weeks.*


----------

